# Panama City Beach Charter/ Fishing Info?



## theronhearn (Dec 14, 2013)

My fiance and i are planning a trip to PCB the week of june 9th. What is a good charter for two people offshore. We are looking for good eating fish(grouper, kings, etc). We were looking at going out on a party boat but looked at some reviews and we are leaning more to a charter now. Also, we will be doing a little pier fishing or bank fishing and was wondering what would be hitting? Also, what baits/rigs to use? This will be our first time fishing in Florida and have only fished the ga piers a handful of times for whiting. Any and all info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Dec 14, 2013)

I like going with salt shaker charters.  Been twice and always catch lots of fish.  Go ahead and splurge and do an 8 hour trip.


----------



## zebulon (Dec 14, 2013)

We love the Kelly girl...


----------



## dkiess3 (Dec 14, 2013)

For offshore you'll probably be catching grouper and snapper depending on what charter you get. Red snapper and gags should be in season. If all you're going for is reef fish like that, there is no need to do an 8 hr trip if you don't want to be out there that long. A 4 or 8 hr trip can yield the simple, keeper fish. If you want a chance at a great, above average fish I would do the 8 hr trip. Then you will also be able to get in some trolling and have a chance at some pelagics on top of your snapper and grouper. Just be sure to tell the guide exactly what you want from the experience. 

As far as pier or beach fishing. Just hookup some frozen or live cigar minnows and through it out. Should have a possibility to catch kings, maybe cobia. It all depends on what you wanna target. Pompano jigs aren't bad for smaller fish.


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 15, 2013)

Grouper season isn't open in june.


----------



## dkiess3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Correct, shouldn't have said gags. Gag grouper isn't open till July(unless they change it from this year), but other grouper is in season.


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 16, 2013)

If you have a bass boat there's no reason to go offshore unless you just want to,there's gags and snapper right there in pensacola bay around butcher pen.I don't know about st. andrews though.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 16, 2013)

Check out this board for all the info you can stand on pier fishing that area.

http://www.panhandlepierfishing.com/mybb/index.php


----------



## sea trout (Jan 13, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> If you have a bass boat there's no reason to go offshore unless you just want to,there's gags and snapper right there in pensacola bay around butcher pen.I don't know about st. andrews though.



I've rad this thread and this is interestin.
we are also goin to pcb early june. Were stayin at venture out wich is adjacent st Andrews.

we were debating whether to charter out a couple days or bring my boat.
I have a 20ft skiff that I use of ga coast often.

I'd love to read more of these bottom fish maybe within reach of my vessel on a calm day.

Thanks!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 13, 2014)

sea trout said:


> I've rad this thread and this is interestin.
> we are also goin to pcb early june. Were stayin at venture out wich is adjacent st Andrews.
> 
> we were debating whether to charter out a couple days or bring my boat.
> ...



Shoot if you have a boat available and being that close to St. Andrews I would say take it and go out in it, go to the St. Andrews Pass and you can catch fish all day long. I've been fishing off the jetties before at St. Andrews and saw boats hauling in fish there.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 13, 2014)

Well that sounds cool!
We went there last summer to venture out, next to st Andrews. A man in our vacation party brought his offshore boat and he had some numbers and wewent out and had a blast!! caught big mangroves, mahi, and had to throw amberjacks and trigger fish back wich stunk.
But he aint goin this year and I want to fish bad. The place we stay at has slips in st Andrews bay. that's what he used last year.

So I'm readin all I can on this section to find out about bringin my skiff

theronhearn we may even b there at the same time


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 13, 2014)

sea trout said:


> Well that sounds cool!
> We went there last summer to venture out, next to st Andrews. A man in our vacation party brought his offshore boat and he had some numbers and wewent out and had a blast!! caught big mangroves, mahi, and had to throw amberjacks and trigger fish back wich stunk.
> But he aint goin this year and I want to fish bad. The place we stay at has slips in st Andrews bay. that's what he used last year.
> 
> ...



How far out?...I have a few #'s that I don't think are published.They may be now though,got a bunch for P'cola in the bay and 5 or so miles out.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey Bpruitt!
 I don't know how far out honestly. I'm halfway good at navigatin ga. inshore waters but rarely dare to go out infront of the islands. I have went infront of tybee island a couple times with my boat when the water was nice.
I've youtubed guys infront of pcb in kayaks catchin snappers kings and a very nice bull mahi. The water in their video was nice and calm and the beach was in plain sight!
My fear in my boat would be to go too far and if the weather picked up I'd have a dangerous ride back.


----------



## thatbassboy (Jan 13, 2014)

Sea Trout, I have seen a 17' key west sportsman at the nearshore reefs of PCB catching tons of fish. If you are there long enough, odds are that you will get a couple slick calm mornings. You have tons of options. You can fish the bay for trout and reds, bottom fish at the near shore reefs, or possibly get in on the cobia run off the beaches. Guys run 17' skiffs off the beaches hunting cobia and tarpon. As long as you are careful with the weather, you will be fine. My dad and I take my 18' Hewes down there all the time and fish the bay. He gets sea sick so we never venture out of the bay. We wear the trout out throwing mirror lures on the flats that time of year.


----------



## thatbassboy (Jan 13, 2014)

But to add to the original thread...... That time of year, you will catch fish with any charter you go with. Go to the docks the first day you get there and watch them offload their catch. You can see which captains put their customers on fish. Also, as far as beach fishing goes, you can pay a few bucks and go to the state park. The jetties hold pretty good fish certain times of the year. They get a few bull redfish runs through the pass every year. Not exactly sure what time of year it is though.


----------



## fishingchamp (Feb 28, 2014)

Try captin anderson charters. You will enjoy his charters and catch a lot of fish! He also has a yacht that goes out and you can eat dinner on, and a great restaurant!


----------

